# Не могу разобрать аккордеон Хорх



## Dolart (20 Июн 2014)

Имеется небезызвестный аккордеон Хорх:






На днях во время игры отлетела басовая кнопка. Сам стерженёк (назову это так, потому что не знаю, как правильно называется), к которому крепится кнопка остался на месте. Однако, когда я попытался прикрепить кнопку назад, это стержень вместе с кнопкой провалились внутрь корпуса. В результате стала необходимость разбора левой части корпуса инструмента. Подскажите, как это сделать в данной модели? Я окрутил 4 ножки, которые располагаются по углам, открутил винт, как мне кажется, единственный, который располагается по центру левой клавиатуры со стороны ремня для левой руки. Однако крышка сидит очень плотно со стороны, где находится регулировка ремня левой руки. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как снять эту крышку.


----------



## ze_go (21 Июн 2014)

открутить колёсиком левый ремень. 
открутить 4 ножки. 
открутить все винты со стороны левого ремня. 
стянуть целлулоидную крышку левой механики, правда немного будет удерживать колёсико сверху (крышку чуть выгнуть, чтоб стянуть с колёсика, но без фанатизма) и левый ремень снизу.
вроде так. 
сборка в обратной последовательности.


----------



## Dolart (21 Июн 2014)

Спасибо за быстрый ответ! Хочу уточнить: со стороны левого ремня я нашёл только один винтик - посередине, есть ещё где-то?

ze go, я вижу, вы уже сталкивались с таким инструментом. Может вы мне объясните еще один момент. Когда я покупал инструмент, продавец мне также дал 2 пластмассовые пластины с квадратными отверстиями и сказал, что их можно поставить в левую часть корпуса. После чего аккордеон будет играть гораздо тише, но красивее. Вот только как их установить он толком не объяснил... Если вы понимаете, о чем я говорю, то стоит ли их вообще устанавливать? И если стоит, то как?


----------



## ze_go (21 Июн 2014)

Dolart писал:


> есть ещё где-то?


винтик там вроде один возле клавиатуры.

Dolart писал:


> дал 2 пластмассовые пластины с квадратными отверстиями и сказал, что их можно поставить в левую часть корпуса


пластины ставятся не в левый, а в правый полукорпус и выполняют роль сурдины. необходимость? сомневаюсь.


----------



## andreyrb (3 Сен 2015)

мда, как же я намучился разбирая левую часть. Сложно там как-то все.


----------



## gera-alex (14 Июл 2016)

А как разобрать правую часть? Нужно голоски подтянуть. Гвоздиков, держащие меха, не нахожу.Мех снять полюбому надо


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Июл 2016)

gera-alex писал:


> Привет! Все там просто, пластины вставляются в пазы. Раскручиваешь 3 винта (на фото видно) и на себя или от себя сдвигаешь полукорпус.


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Июл 2016)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Вот нашел наглядное пособие))  Удачи!   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODkin5dhmi8


----------



## gera-alex (14 Июл 2016)

идеально, благодарю


----------

